# Working the GPS and UBER Phone



## Rocky88 (Sep 26, 2014)

When you GO Online on the UBER Phone, does it just calculate the fare? Does the UBER Phone also have a GPS built in to plan the ride?

I am a just nervous because I don't know certain areas well. 

If I use GOOGLE Maps on my IPhone to get to the destination, do the riders ever mind the sound of the GOOGLE maps robot voice when stating directions or do you leave it on silent?


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

Rocky88 said:


> If I use GOOGLE Maps on my IPhone to get to the destination, do the riders ever mind the sound of the GOOGLE maps robot voice when stating directions or do you leave it on silent?


I have had to use Google Maps with the volume on when I washed my bluetooth headset. I was just upfront with the passengers and apologized for the noise. The Uber phone does navigate but there is a good chance you will get a fare review because the directions are horrible. Google or Waze are the best. But, I would highly recommend getting a bluetooth headset.


----------



## Rocky88 (Sep 26, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I have had to use Google Maps with the volume on when I washed my bluetooth headset. I was just upfront with the passengers and apologized for the noise. The Uber phone does navigate but there is a good chance you will get a fare review because the directions are horrible. Google or Waze are the best. But, I would highly recommend getting a bluetooth headset.


Thank you!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

GPS On silent. Always.

Apple maps on company iPhone suck.

I prefer Waze, and most pax respect Waze more than my trusty Garmin, that I leave on with no destination input.

The Garmin is great for "night vision" or telling me the name of the street that is ahead!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I use Google Maps on my phone with a blue tooth headset in my left ear. It allows me to have a natural conversation with pax or listen to music without the directions interfering with the flow. I can also hear it better so it has cut down on most all navigation errors.


----------

